# Attention, Mossbacks - Smokey Joe's, Tue the 8th



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Who's in?!

Any of the Stumptowners coming up?


----------



## rick226 (Jun 25, 2008)

This oid grumpy guy will be there. It's ok to be early ? Due to work.:ss


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

It sounds like some of the crew are going to Fosters tonight. I won't be going to Fosters.

If you guys are going to be at Smokey Joe's, I'll be there, otherwise I'll be going to the Thunderbird.

Let me know what the plan is.

Ken


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

If you guys can let me know what your plans are by 3:00 PM, I'll go to Smokey Joe's.

If I don't get any response by 3:00, I'll head to the Thunderbird on 72nd and Waller Rd.

Take care.
Ken


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll be at SJ's.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

This is all very confusing. I am gone a few weeks and all hell breaks loose.

SJ's, Fosters???, wha? Who/Where is Fosters? Thunderbird, that would be nice actually, but still. Did we get in trouble at SJ's or are we just mixing it up?

Just curious.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a board meeting tonight otherwise I'd be there. And since I missed the last one, I _have_ to attend tonight's. Unless I can drag them all over to SJs, lol.

Have a great time tonight - I'll make it to next week's!!!!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> This is all very confusing. I am gone a few weeks and all hell breaks loose.
> 
> SJ's, Fosters???, wha? Who/Where is Fosters? Thunderbird, that would be nice actually, but still. Did we get in trouble at SJ's or are we just mixing it up?
> 
> Just curious.


Fosters is a golf course in Seattle.

We didn't get in trouble, that I know of.

I'll be at SJ's tonight about 4:00

See you guys there.
Ken


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

And I showed up anyway!

Had a great time, finally got to meet Lenguamor, Rick226, Jaycarla, & Fishbeadtwo (and his wife). 

And Ken - Thanks again for the Illusione Holy Lance!!!:dr:dr:dr (and the Tat Black Labels, wink wink)

Great group of gents! :ss:tu


----------



## rick226 (Jun 25, 2008)

My first herf & first time @ Smokey Joe's. I've got crs right now...I forgot names .And who gave my the cigars. So back to Smokey Joe's. So I can rember who's who.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

rick226 said:


> My first herf & first time @ Smokey Joe's. I've got crs right now...I forgot names .And who gave my the cigars. So back to Smokey Joe's. So I can rember who's who.


Joe's the short bald guy, Jays the tall bald guy & Charlies the one with the good looking wife!! And if you ever have the misfortune of meeting me at Smokey Joe's....I'm the one who looks like a 100 year old Sasquatch.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Joe's the short bald guy, Jays the tall bald guy & Charlies the one with the good looking wife!! And if you ever have the misfortune of meeting me at Smokey Joe's....I'm the one who looks like a 100 year old Sasquatch.


You forgot me!!!!!

I'm the good looking bald guy

And John, you don't look a day over 98

It was great meeting you Rick and seeing Billy again.

Take care.
Ken


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Joe's the short bald guy, Jays the tall bald guy & Charlies the one with the good looking wife!! And if you ever have the misfortune of meeting me at Smokey Joe's....I'm the one who looks like a 100 year old Sasquatch.


Short?! :bx

:r

Glad you're recovered from your bout with the flu, John. Now let's smoke some.

Did you ever get to the new Tulalip resort's cigar lounge?


----------

